# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  مجموعة قصص للجوال

## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
عندي كم قصة من الي قريتهم
وبحبيت اطرحم لكم
وياريت يعجبوكم
في البداية راح احط
قصة
ام الجماجم وحب في المقابر
طبعا القصة ليه شعبية كبيرة
ومعروفة
انا قريتها وعجبتني
والقصة مجزئة حلقات
وبي رايكم فيها 
تحياتي اخوكم الناري

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يمكن تقول شداب 
كاتب مجموعة وحاط بس قصة
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
طبعا هذا على حسب تفاعلكم
اذا شجعتوني بحط الباقي على دفعات
ولا تنسوني من دعاكم 
اخوكم الصغيرون الناري

----------


## النجم الساري666

تسلم يمناك ومتقصر

----------


## الــــنـــاري

هذي القصة الثانية لعيونكم
ونشاء الله اشوف تشجيع اكبر منكم

طبعاً هذي القصة جريئة شوي 

ولقصة الجاية انشاء الله رحاتكون قطيفية

تحياتي لجميع

انتظركم ...........

----------


## حور الجنان

_يسلمووووووووو الناري يعطيك ربي الف عافية_

----------


## الــــنـــاري

تسلمي خيتي حور على المرور
الله يعطيك العافية 
تحياتي
الــنــاري

----------


## Princess

تسلم خيي
ويعطيك العافيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

مشكوور اخووي

والله يعطيك الف الف عاافيه

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> تسلم خيي
> ويعطيك العافيه
> دمت بحفظ الرحمن



الله يسلمش خيتو
ويعطيك العافية
مشكورة على المرور
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
الــــــــــنــــــــــاري

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> مشكوور اخووي
> 
> والله يعطيك الف الف عاافيه



العفو خيتي 
والله يعافي الجميع من كل سوئ
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق
الــــــــــــنــــــــاري

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

مشكور اخوي يالناري 

ويعطيك الف عافيه


انا القصه الاولى قريتها من قبل بس من جد القصه اكثر من تحفه

----------


## العبرات الدامية

مشكور اخوي الناري على القصص الرائعة

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته
اليوم جايب لكم قصة روعة 
احداثها في القطيف
ونشاء الله تعجبكم


طلب بسيط
الي يخلص اي قصة يقول رايه فيها

مشكورين جميع على التعقيبات

تحياتي لجيمع 
الـــــــنـــــــاري

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> مشكور اخوي يالناري 
> 
> ويعطيك الف عافيه
> 
> 
> انا القصه الاولى قريتها من قبل بس من جد القصه اكثر من تحفه



 
مشكور اخوي سبايسي على المرور
يعطيك العافية ونشاء الله يعجبوك الباقي
تحياتي لك
الــــــــــــنـــــــــاري

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> مشكور اخوي الناري على القصص الرائعة



 
العفو اخوي
مشكور على المرور 
تحياتي لك 
الــــــــنــــــــــاري

----------


## عاشق الأحزآن

مشكور أخوي
ويعطيك العـآفيه

----------


## قمرين

يسلمو على قصص انتظر المزيد من قصص الروعة

----------


## ساكنه بقلبه

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## جولي

مشكور

----------


## وللبكاء بقيه

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## مملوحة بس هبلة

يسلممممممممممممممممممممممموا


على القصص........................... :wavetowel2:

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين على التواجد
يعطيكم العافية
ولاعدمناكم يارب
دمتىم في حفظ الباري

----------


## بنت البحاري

شكرااااااااااااا

----------

